# CCA San Antonio Chapter General Membership Meeting May 18



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wednesday, May 18 - Silverhorn Golf Club - 6:00 pm - 1100 West Bitters - $5 Entry includes two drinks.
Captain Doug Bird will be talking about different summer patterns on the Laguna Madre and Baffin Bay.
Captain Bird is a living legend in the saltwater fishing community. He has been guiding in the Coastal Bend since the late 1960's.
This meeting is open to the public, members and non-members are welcome.
Hope to see you there. I'll be at the check in table.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

see ya there.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I'm trying*

I want to be there, and I am trying to. If I'm not there it's not due to a lack of effort or want.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Come on even if you are late*

The speaker probably won't start until 6:30 or so by the time we take care of CCA business.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

I'm off in about 2 hrs to Rock Port. I plan to use the information I derived from last night to put some fish on the grill.

Thanks again for posting this function.

James Herman


----------

